# Newcastle Upon Tyne meet up 8th May



## Pigeon (Apr 23, 2010)

We're going to go for lunch on Saturday 8th May in Newcastle for a north-eastern meet up. All ages welcome, venue TBA. I wondered about going for tapas on the quayside as that's quite a nice sociable thing to do with a group, but I am open to suggestions.

If you're planning on coming can you reply please? I promise I'm not an internet weirdo, I'm not even actually a pigeon....

It'll be good to meet some people off here in person, I've heard good things from the other meet-ups so let's hope the Geordie meet up is equally successful!


----------



## NicNic (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be there...looking forward to it!!  Will be nice to meet other diabetics in the area and hopefully get a regular north east group going...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 24, 2010)

I am hoping to book a train which will get me into Newcastle around 11.30

I know nothing about Newcastle (except the footie) so can't help you with a vneue - just let me know where and I will trly to get there

Many thanks


----------



## Hazel (Apr 24, 2010)

Train tickets bought = so guess I am coming


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 24, 2010)

Great, good to hear you can both make it. Let's hope the weather is as good as today!


----------



## NicNic (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone else up for this one??  Would be good to get as many as poss on board...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope it comes off - else I have train tickets than will be a waste

come on people you said Newcastel suited you 

let's make this an event


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd love to come but it seems it's pretty much impossible. Flights wouldn't give me much time there and train takes 5.5 hours going up and an astonishing 16 hours returning! I daren't even check the coach!


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 26, 2010)

used to get the nation express 525 rapid london to newcastle  5 hours never longer apart from when there were threats of bombs up the m1! That was a strange journey! Train from london kings cross can be 3 hrs so if you got the time make the excuse to see a new city which you should all go and see, even better when the sun is out! (I know it easy to say but it's what I think, but alas I canney make it, sorry)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

I used to go to Newcastle a lot on business and was always surprised that it is nearly as far from Sheffield as Sheffield is from London!


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 26, 2010)

Strangely enough I was in Sheffield today... I know, Newcastle is a LONG way north, but even if it's just the three of us it'll still be good to meet people in the same boat. Fear not, it won't be a wasted ticket, Hazel. I'm looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2010)

oh cheers for that, that was kind of you


----------



## rachelha (Apr 27, 2010)

I am not sure if I will make it.  I am feeling incredibly tired at the moment.  I am being checked for anaemia and thyroid problems, but I think it is probably just the pregnancy and coping with diabetes on too.  It would be a long day for me, and I dont think I would cope with it.

Sorry - it would have been lovely to meet you all


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 27, 2010)

No worries Rachel, hopefully we will meet another time. Take care, x


----------



## NicNic (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting Hazel and Pigeon.  Anyone else up for it??


----------



## Casper (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, I can be there - I think there's lots of bars/pubs etc. down on quayside, which is fairly near the Central (railway) station, so should be a reasonable choice.  haven't been into town for months/years - but am venturing as far as Jesmond tomorrow!

There's place like La Tasca, Slug and Lettuce down there.


----------



## NicNic (Apr 29, 2010)

Great to have another one on board!!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 29, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> We're going to go for lunch on Saturday 8th May in Newcastle for a north-eastern meet up. All ages welcome, venue TBA. I wondered about going for tapas on the quayside as that's quite a nice sociable thing to do with a group, but I am open to suggestions.



I'll try and get cheap train tickets... Watch this space.

Edit: Had a look and it's gonna be ?54 each way by train as no cheap seats left. Sorry I can't afford that.


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 29, 2010)

No worries Tez! 

Glad to hear you can make it Casper!


----------



## Pigeon (May 2, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to next Saturday, it will be good to have a small Northern gathering. Hazel, what time does your train arrive? We could meet up at the station and take it from there.

See you soon!


----------



## Casper (May 3, 2010)

I'll be coming by train as well, arrival times are a choice of around 11am to 1pm.  There are several trains, so I can fit in with you others.


----------



## Liliana (May 3, 2010)

We are a group of Medical Students at Imperial College, London. We are conducting a research project regarding stem cells and their use in treating a number of medical conditions abroad (including Diabetes). A large number of patients from the UK travel abroad for stem cell therapies every year, as these have not yet been approved in the UK. 

Our aim is to look into how informed patients are about these overseas treatments with a view to compiling a patient education leaflet that can give patients more information about how to make decisions regarding going abroad for treatment, what the associated risks are, and how to ensure that they are making the best decision.

We came across this thread and would like to ask for your permission for us to join your gathering. We would like to know more about Diabetes and hear your stories, and possibly find out more about your opinions on stem cell treatments. We hope you could kindly give us the opportunity.

Thank You.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

Liliana said:


> We are a group of Medical Students at Imperial College, London. We are conducting a research project regarding stem cells and their use in treating a number of medical conditions abroad (including Diabetes). A large number of patients from the UK travel abroad for stem cell therapies every year, as these have not yet been approved in the UK.
> 
> Our aim is to look into how informed patients are about these overseas treatments with a view to compiling a patient education leaflet that can give patients more information about how to make decisions regarding going abroad for treatment, what the associated risks are, and how to ensure that they are making the best decision.
> 
> ...



Hi there sorry to butt in but this is just my opinion, but from what i can gather this will be a day of fun and relaxation, im not to sure many will want to spend the day answering your questions,dont get me wrong im willing to answer anything in your other thread but i dnt regard a day out  like this as an appropriate oppurtunity to come along and ask the group a load of questions.Sorry if people dont agree and i have not even said im attending yet and im not talking for others ,you may be up for it but its my opinion x


----------



## Liliana (May 3, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi there sorry to butt in but this is just my opinion, but from what i can gather this will be a day of fun and relaxation, im not to sure many will want to spend the day answering your questions,dont get me wrong im willing to answer anything in your other thread but i dnt regard a day out  like this as an appropriate oppurtunity to come along and ask the group a load of questions.Sorry if people dont agree and i have not even said im attending yet and im not talking for others you may be up for it but its my opinion x



Thank you very much. We completely understand if you prefer not to be disturbed. We wish you a very pleasant day out. If you have time on your hand, we would really appreciate if you could check out our questionnaire.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5WH2V5P

Thank you again for your help


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

Liliana said:


> Thank you very much. We completely understand if you prefer not to be disturbed. We wish you a very pleasant day out. If you have time on your hand, we would really appreciate if you could check out our questionnaire.
> 
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5WH2V5P
> 
> Thank you again for your help



Im not attending the meet as yet so please dont just write it off see what a few more of the atendees have to say first x.


----------



## Pigeon (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, sorry but I'd agree with Steff - it was planned to be just an informal lunch to get to know a few local (ish) people in the same boat. I think we probably have enough chats with medics at our clinic appointments! I'm happy to fill in your online survey though. Good luck with your research!


----------



## emmasamduke (May 3, 2010)

what time will this meet take place and where abouts, i would love 2 come and find out how other people cope and maybe learn a bit more. Andrew


----------



## Pigeon (May 4, 2010)

Hi Andrew, glad to hear you're interested, would you have far to come? We were planning to go for lunch in Newcastle this coming Saturday. I think Hazel was aiming to get a  train to arrive about 11.30 so we will probably meet at the train station then. My plans haven't got much beyond that, probably we'll go for lunch and a walkabout on the quayside somewhere.

Hope to see you on Saturday!


----------



## emmasamduke (May 4, 2010)

i will be coming from boro, but how will i know who u lot are when i get there? Andrew


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2010)

emmasamduke said:


> i will be coming from boro, but how will i know who u lot are when i get there? Andrew



They will be the ones running trowards you with bottle of newc brown ale


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2010)

emmasamduke said:


> i will be coming from boro, but how will i know who u lot are when i get there? Andrew



I suggest that Pigeon lets people know of some identifying method and a precise meeting place and time. It's probably better to exchange this information via Privat Message (PM) so only those who are turning up know what it is (I held a copy of Balance at the London meet so Shiv would recognise me!). Good idea to exchange mobile numbers too.


----------



## emmasamduke (May 4, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> They will be the ones running trowards you with bottle of newc brown ale



are u going steff local girl arnt u?


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2010)

emmasamduke said:


> are u going steff local girl arnt u?



 yeah i am but Nope I cant make Saturday mate.


----------



## Pigeon (May 5, 2010)

Good idea about Balance magazine, Northerner! Yes, I was planning to send out PMs when I know who'll be coming to say where to meet and what I look like! It'll be good to meet you all, will send PMs out tomorrow night!


----------



## cazscot (May 5, 2010)

Would love to come but I have 2 exams next week


----------



## Pigeon (May 5, 2010)

No worries Carol, I hope the exams go well!


----------



## Hazel (May 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you

Leaving Glasgow @ 09.00

Arriving Newcastle at 11.39

Will pm you my mobile number


----------



## Pigeon (May 6, 2010)

Right, I've PMd Hazel, Emmasamduke, NicNic and Casper about meeting up on Saturday - if you don't receive it then let me know and I'll try again! 

If anyone else would like to join us can you post here and I will let you know our plans -  thought I'd keep details in the PMs so that it's just kept to forum members.

See you soon!


----------



## Hazel (May 7, 2010)

Hi peeps - looking forward to meeting you tomorrow

The more the merrier


----------



## rhall92380 (May 7, 2010)

I'll be there too! Loking forward to meeting you ( and meeting you again, Hazel!)

Richard


----------



## Hazel (May 7, 2010)

oh fab Richard - looking forward to the day


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2010)

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## Casper (May 7, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting everyone - even after 9 years, still don't know any others!


----------



## Pigeon (May 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who came today, I had great fun! Hope to see you again some time.


----------



## emmasamduke (May 8, 2010)

Thanx Liz for arranging this meet, i found it very interesting to actually meet people and discuss how they handle being diabetic, and thanxs to Helen, Nicola, Richard, and Nicola for turning up and making a day of it, hope u all had a safe journey home once again ty and hope to see u people at another meet, tc Andrew


----------



## emmasamduke (May 8, 2010)

Hazel i meant to say forgive me tc Helen lol


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2010)

hey guys glad you had a good time


----------



## NicNic (May 8, 2010)

Thank you all for a lovely day today.  Sorry again that I had to leave early but I hope you all enjoyed the rest of your afternoon.  Special thanks to Pigeon for arranging the meet-up - you did a fab job!!  I hope we can do it again sometime.  Hope you all had safe journeys home.


----------



## am64 (May 8, 2010)

photographic evidence ????


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2010)

Well thats me finally home

To echo what has been said - good to meet everyone - thanks to Liz for her hospitality

Richard took several photos, perhaps they will appear

Night all, bed beckons


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that everyone had a good time and got home safely!  We diabetic interweb weirdos aren't such a bad bunch are we?


----------



## rhall92380 (May 9, 2010)

Really enjoyed meeting up with you all yesterday! Glad you all enjoyed it and got home safely - as far as sunny Scotland - wouldn't have been the same without you Hazel! 

Special thanks to Liz for organising it all - you did a great job!

As Northerner says - a great bunch of people. Hope we can meet up again soon!

Photos sent but I don't know how to post them here

Richard


----------



## Donald (May 9, 2010)

Have you tryed this a few of us use this all you have to do is upload  photo's to photobucket and then post the link to them.




http://photobucket.com/


----------



## NicNic (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for forwarding the photos to me Richard.  Good to see that you saw some of the local sights later in the afternoon!!


----------



## Casper (May 10, 2010)

Thanks again to Liz for thinking of, and organising the meet-up.  Thoroughly enjoyable afternoon, haven't been into town for months and glad to take the opportunity to do so.  Glad to know I am not alone!


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2010)

*Pictures from the Newcastle Meet*

Here are a few pictures from the Newcastle meet! 

A familiar landmark:







Not sure who's who!


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2010)

And some more!
















...and no-one looks even slightly weird or remotely like a pigeon!


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2010)

Very good piccies, i like the pic of the young lady standing with her balance mag open hehe x


----------



## Pigeon (May 12, 2010)

Ah, you missed out the one of Hazel abseiling from the Tyne Bridge! And the guys boogying on down in the Bigg Market....

Thanks for posting those, Northerner.


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Ah, you missed out the one of Hazel abseiling from the Tyne Bridge! And the guys boogying on down in the Bigg Market....
> 
> Thanks for posting those, Northerner.



Those are in my 'private' collection, Pigeon  Many thanks to Richard for sharing the pictures, I hope to meet you all one of these days


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2010)

OK OK OK, you promised you wouldn't tell on me Liz - how else 

Yes peeps I am the female giant in the pics - no hiding my size any more


----------



## am64 (May 12, 2010)

great photos ...nice to see the old bridges again ...fantastic city !


----------



## rhall92380 (May 12, 2010)

Great day out! In the phoos (L-R in the restaurant) were Casper, Pigeon, RHall92380, Emmasamduke and Hazel. Thanks to NicNic who took the picture

Richard


----------

